# مفاجأة : طريقة تشغيل وتفعيل الكيجن لمعظم اصدارات الاوتوكاد من 2007 الى 2009



## المساااااح (5 مارس 2009)

مفاجاة لأعز الناس .............. كل المساحين

لمن واجه المشاكل فى تفعيل اصدارات الاوتوكاد .. 
وخاصة autocad land desktop 2008 و autocad civil 3d land desktop 2008 .. 


دلوقتى تقدر تفعل البرنامج :


اولا : ابدأ فى تسطيب البرنامج عادى جدا 

ثانيا : ادخل السيريال

ثالثا : وهو الاهم : والجديد :

مولد المفاتيح (keygen ) لا يعمل في بيئة ويندوز اكس بي أو فيستا ..... يجب تغيير توافقية عمل مولد المفاتيح لبيئة ويندوز 2000 ........



كلك يمين على مولد المفاتيح (keygen) ...... ثم :

Properties
Compatibility
Run this program in compatibility mode for
اختار :
windows 2000

كدا الكيجن شغال يا باشااااااااا .. وكمل التفعيل ..ومبروووووووووووووووووك البرنامج




دلوقتى يا باشااااااااااا تمتع بالبرنامج شغال وميه ميه

و

ملحوظة : شكرا جدا جدا للعضو المتميز meee


----------



## garary (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور سبق وان قمت بهذة الخطوات وتم التفعيل على مايرام


----------



## المساااااح (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز ... 
ونرجو من جميع الاخوة الذى لم يتم معهم تفعيل اى اصدارات من 2007 الى 2009 اتباع هذه الطريقة وان شاء الله تنجح وتكون معك النسخة كامله ...


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (23 مارس 2009)

ممكن ترسلى الكى جين 2008


----------



## abdolkadr (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي انا في كل الاصدارات جربت 2007 2008 2009 لم يلزم ان اقوم بتغيير التوافق 
وكانت النتائج جيدة شكرا لك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 مارس 2009)

ممكن ان ترسل الكيجن civil 2008 البرنامج معاي بس يحتاج الى السيريال ورقم المنتج
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان منصور (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ultimateflex (15 أبريل 2009)

thnnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amr5 (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوي اتمنى انك توفر كيجين لاتوكاد 2007


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## aqaz (6 يوليو 2009)

ممكن الكيجن AutoCAD 2007


----------



## srwa (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن الكيجن AutoCAD 2009


----------



## Mohamad EL sherif (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه الطريقة ولكن البرنامج مازال يطلب activation cod 2007 ما العمل؟؟


----------



## ميكانيكي فلسطين (9 يناير 2010)

أخي انا عندي ويندوز 7 و الاوتوكاد 2007 مش شغال
شو الحل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هانى على بكر (31 مارس 2010)

ارجو حد يقولى كيف الخطوة الى بعد مايطلب activid code ضرورى عشان باخد دورة اوتوكاد ومش عارف اطبق من غير البرنامج وشكرا مقدما للجميع .


----------



## خالدc3d (1 أبريل 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
يااااااااااااااااا بطل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

طريقة تشغيل وتفعيل الكيجن لمعظم اصدارات الاوتوكاد من 2007 الى 2009


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------

